# Trained with Grandmaster Han Kim?



## goldwarrior (Jun 24, 2010)

Has anyone trained with Grandmaster Han Kim from Maryland?  He sounds very experienced, but I've never heard of him before.  

http://www.bluedragontkd.com/index.php?page=instructors&instructor=Han Young Kim


----------



## goldwarrior (Jul 2, 2010)

So nobody has heard or trained with this Grandmaster?


----------



## d1jinx (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, he is the real deal.  What do you want to know?  Han Young Kim, served in Vietnam with the ROK marines Blue Dragon Division.  Past MD State President during the USTU days.  Knows his stuff.  Been around since the late 60's early 70's.  If you are from MD and TKD then you should have known of him.  Back when I was a child he brought the first Korean Tiger demo team to MD for a Demonstation.  My first experience and it was great.  He used to do the TKD demos at Md State and Towson State.  

He teaches TKD.  

Yes he is reputable.  Yes he is real.  Yes he is good.  Havent been to his scholl in Years so I cant say how the classes are anymore.  But I still know people there and can find out.

But ... what are you asking?


----------



## goldwarrior (Jul 4, 2010)

I went to observe one of Grandmaster Kim's classes, and he's a very skilled instructor.  He moves very well, and clearly can explain how to do techniques well.  He not only teaches adult classes, but kids as well.


----------



## goldwarrior (Jul 4, 2010)

d1jinx said:


> But ... what are you asking?



I hadn't heard of him before, and I've been doing MA for awhile.  I know several well-ranked instructors in the area, but don't think they are great teachers.  I was wondering whether he was a good teacher?  

From what I saw, he definitely is a very high caliber teacher!


----------



## d1jinx (Jul 5, 2010)

Well think of this, most GM's dont teach class.  They show up and walk around or sit in their office,  

He teaches.

He has been teaching TKD in Maryland/Baltimore for a VERY LONG time.  

GM Kim and GM chang (different school) are 2 of the best Korean Instructors in the Baltimore area.  They are well know and respected in the KKW/Olympic style area.  They teach the KKW forms and spar Olympic style competitions.


----------

